# Which Logo set do you like??



## Michael Morris

A side by side comparison with poll


----------



## Panthanas

Ooooo!  I got to vote first!
Hooray for me!


----------



## Gez

I don't expect much vote for the old theme... Maybe Diaglo?


----------



## Michael Morris

Heh heh, who knows..  Oh, almost forgot one - Polls...  Didn't recall it until I posted a poll


----------



## Skade

Well, so far everyone agrees.  The new ones rock.


----------



## ergeheilalt

I like the new ones a whole lot more than the old ones. Great Job Michael.

I only have 3 that I'm not truely enthralled with ...
The D&D buttons are a bit full and hard to read - especially, when all that matters (IMO) is the edition number. The last problem I can see now, is how incredebly small the FR logo is. I had to think about it before I realized what it was... maybe you could do the button is a similar fashion as you did the Arcana Unearthed button.

Overall, these buttons you have suggested seem to me much better than the bright, gawdy buttons we have now.

My 2 cents,
Erge


----------



## Michael Morris

ergeheilalt said:
			
		

> I like the new ones a whole lot more than the old ones. Great Job Michael.
> 
> I only have 3 that I'm not truely enthralled with ...
> The D&D buttons are a bit full and hard to read - especially, when all that matters (IMO) is the edition number. The last problem I can see now, is how incredebly small the FR logo is. I had to think about it before I realized what it was... maybe you could do the button is a similar fashion as you did the Arcana Unearthed button.
> 
> Overall, these buttons you have suggested seem to me much better than the bright, gawdy buttons we have now.
> 
> My 2 cents,
> Erge




I think the FR logo will be fine despite the size, once you realize what it is it's easy to spot it from then on.  I may have to change it anyway as Russ has always been wary of using trademarked images on the site in any way (same thing applies to the 3.0 & 3.5 logos).


----------



## Michael Morris

Here's a touch up to the 3.0 & 3.5 logos to make them more distinct


----------



## Magius del Cotto

Personally, I feel that it's better to use a simple (but effective) solution as opposed to a more complex one.  IMO, the old ones, while not as pretty as the new ones, are easier to handle.  They take up less space, and aren't graphically complex.  However, that's just my opinion, and by the looks of things, it's not one shared by everyone else.
Good job on them, Morris.  Just not the sort of thing I'd like to look at when I come to a board like this one.
Magius out.


----------



## Gnarlo

Anyone else feel like they've wandered into ENWorld v3.5? Changes for the sake of changes? 

The new icons are very pretty, but the old icons are very clear and easy to read on a scan down the subject list. They may be bright and gawdy, but I don't have to spend several seconds figuring out what the heck they say.


----------



## Jarval

The new logos look great, much prettier than the old, so I've voted for them.  There is another logo I think we could use, which is one for D20 Modern.


----------



## Michael Morris

Gnarlo said:
			
		

> Anyone else feel like they've wandered into ENWorld v3.5? Changes for the sake of changes?
> 
> The new icons are very pretty, but the old icons are very clear and easy to read on a scan down the subject list. They may be bright and gawdy, but I don't have to spend several seconds figuring out what the heck they say.




No, just several seconds wandering what the acronyms are for.


----------



## spyscribe

ergeheilalt said:
			
		

> The last problem I can see now, is how incredebly small the FR logo is.




Is that what the tag between "Meta" and "PC Games" is?  I'm familiar with the name but not the logo, and never would have figured that out.

The new tags look good, but that one and "Lord of the Rings" are kind of tough to read.


----------



## Lola

As a set, they look good. 

I do think the FR one needs reworking, and some of the others could use a tweak for legibility, but they're distinct enough that people will begin to recognize them on sight instead of having to re-read them every time. Good job, site-decorating-monkey gawd.


----------



## johnsemlak

Magius del Cotto said:
			
		

> Personally, I feel that it's better to use a simple (but effective) solution as opposed to a more complex one.  IMO, the old ones, while not as pretty as the new ones, are easier to handle.  They take up less space, and aren't graphically complex.  However, that's just my opinion, and by the looks of things, it's not one shared by everyone else.
> Good job on them, Morris.  Just not the sort of thing I'd like to look at when I come to a board like this one.
> Magius out.



 Same here


----------



## Piratecat

I really like the "News" one.  

The 3e, 3.5 and forgotten Realms are all really hard to read; that's the consequence of trying to squeeze down the logo. It would be neat of 3e and 3.5 are realy clear, just because we'll see them so often!  

What is the "Items" tag for? I'm not sure how or why that would be used.

EDIT - I see a Dungeon tag, but not a Dragon. Should we simplify to a Paizo tag instead?


----------



## Lola

Piratecat said:
			
		

> EDIT - I see a Dungeon tag, but not a Dragon. Should we simplify to a Paizo tag instead?




Um, Pkitty, they're right next to each other. Have been since the first time I checked it out this morning. You might want to shift the eyepatch onto the blind eye and off the good one.


----------



## LightPhoenix

Aesthetically I like the simple white-on-black of the current OOC, News, Movies, and similar icons best.  

After that, I would definitely pick yours over the current set, though I think I'd like to see a few of the more common ones (OT, 3.0, and 3.5 especially) be a tad more simplistic, since we'll be seeing them more often.  I really don't like to have too much visual activity on something like a message board, but that's a personal opinion.  Like I said, given my choice all the icons would be white on black. 

Now, the trick is getting people to use the icons...


----------



## Morrus

Michael, your topic icons are officially infinitely more pretty than mine.  Great job!


----------



## talinthas

Still though, where are the dragonlance and greyhawk buttons?  why does mutants and masterminds or call of cthulu have one?

Your icons are much better than the old ones, but incredibly busy.


----------



## Gez

Maybe a big, white-with-black-outline FR on the Forgotten Realms icon.

d20 Modern, Dragonlance, Greyhawk, and Ravenloft are other possibilities. As well as d20/OGL for games not listed (like EverQuest or Warcraft, T20, Fading Suns, Deadlands...), and maybe a Conversion or Old for the occasional discussions about stuff coming from Original D&D or Advanced D&D.


----------



## Piratecat

Lola said:
			
		

> Um, Pkitty, they're right next to each other. Have been since the first time I checked it out this morning. You might want to shift the eyepatch onto the blind eye and off the good one.




No, no. That other one says Drag on, and is clearly about the coefficient of drag on... err...

Right.

Clever of me to say "I don't see" instead of "There isn't," wasn't it?


----------



## Macbeth

I definately like the new ones better. I'm not a huge fan of the logos, but if were going to have them, they might as well look nice. And boy, do those new ones look nice. Great Job.


----------



## Michael Morris

Heres a new Realms one since lots of folk are having trouble seeing the one I have up there.


----------



## Citizen Mane

Wicked nice stuff there.  I like the revised 3.0, 3.5, and Realms ones, too.


----------



## Steve Jung

They look nice, Michael. Would you consider changing the text color to black on the tags with a light background? "Dragon" and "Legal" certainly, maybe "TV" as well. Great job. Thanks.


----------



## Ahrimon

Where's the vote for a mixture?  From the old set I dislike all of the ones that are nothing more than text in a collored box.  The rest like "Dragon", "Dungeon", "3.5" etc.  I like better than those in the new set.  For the ones that are colored boxes in the old set, I like the new set better.

Keep em clear, uncluttered and easy to read.  That's my vote.

Ahrimon


----------



## Michael Morris

Well, from the voting it is clear that the new ones have a nod as a *default*

However, by implementing multiple themes the old ones can be retained for those who wish to keep them.  It is also possible to build a theme that eliminates them.

This links back to the issue of the drop downs.  They *can* be enabled under themes - I've seen a couple of sites do it.  They can even be turned on & off, though not individually, but putting them in the theme set.

I need to do some research on this, but I think we can set up what we have here now as an "ENWorld Classic" theme, then build some entirely new ones.


----------



## Michael Morris

Here's an "Easy Read" version.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian

Overall, I like the new logo set. However, as others have said, the Forgotten Realms needs to be changed. I'm not sure if the second Realms logo posted works very well either, especially if someone is a newbie and doesn't know that "Realms" means "Forgotten Realms". I'm just trying to look at things from the viewpoint of someone just starting out.

Also, we definitly need logos for Comics and d20 Modern. Greyhawk & Dragonlance would be nice to see as well.


----------



## Citizen Mane

Do we really need a logo for d20 Modern?  It does have its own forum.  Just a thought.

Best,
tKL


----------



## haiiro

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Overall, I like the new logo set. However, as others have said, the Forgotten Realms needs to be changed. I'm not sure if the second Realms logo posted works very well either, especially if someone is a newbie and doesn't know that "Realms" means "Forgotten Realms". I'm just trying to look at things from the viewpoint of someone just starting out.




I agree with CL on this one. Perhaps something more like the AU logo, but with the FR coloring (pale)?

Overall, the new set is fantastic -- very well-themed, and it's easy for me to differentiate between the icons. Nice work, Michael.


----------



## der_kluge

I used to only buy the space-themed Legos, with the little astronaut figures, but I had a fair number of sets from the 'expert', including the motor, and the pneumatic pump (which a dog subsequently chewed up, rendering useless).  I saw a set at Radio Shack this weekend that was radio-controlled.

Oh crap.  You said LOGO, didn't you.  phooey.


----------



## Jaws

I think the more logos the better. Yes d20 Modern has its own forum but the logo would be nice to have for story hours and pbp games. As long as Arcana Unearthed is the first one, I'm happy.


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## Citizen Mane

You've convinced me, Jaws.   I didn't think about PbP or SH and that would make sense.

Best,
tKL


----------



## Gez

The "easy read" theme is a bit bland, but I guess that's a feature rather than a bug.

I'd like to see Star Wars in a yellow font, though. (And scrolling upward and forward... Nah, joking.)


----------



## garyh

I like the first set of new icons...  one concern from a PbP Mod,though:

Where did the "OOC" (Out of Character) tag go?

Also, can we get a "Recruitment" tag?  That'd be helpful in the PbP forums as well.


----------



## Gez

garyh said:
			
		

> Where did the "OOC" (Out of Character) tag go?




I think it's the "asides" posticon.


----------



## garyh

Gez said:
			
		

> I think it's the "asides" posticon.




I thought that might be it, but "Asides" simply isn't the terminology we use over there.


----------



## Tallok

Personally, I don't like the new easy read much, but they are legible, and better than the old ones, but I actually like old movies better than the new easy read one, but aside from that the new beat the old


----------



## Michael Morris

Tallok said:
			
		

> Personally, I don't like the new easy read much, but they are legible, and better than the old ones, but I actually like old movies better than the new easy read one, but aside from that the new beat the old




Not to worry, you can use what you like.  Now if Russ will ever give me the access required to work on new themes..  These are the ones I have in mind in the order I'll be working on them.

*ENWorld Classic:* What we're using now, but the icons will be touched up very slightly to clear them up some.  This is also the only set that won't use the drop down menus.
*ENWorld Default:* The icons I debuted here will be featured, the drop downs present and the color scheme will remain the same.
*ENWorld EZRead Dark:* EZ Read icons, higher contrast colors and larger font sizes on all icons, including ones like post, reply, etc.
*PHB style:* Jeweled buttons and a brown leather background in the spirit of the 3e PHB and many of its knockoffs.


----------



## Dimwhit

I like the new set. They look much better.


----------



## Michael Morris

I've learned while playing with around with styles at VBulletin that there can only be one logo set / site :\

Well, here's the new logos again, sorted, with some new ones I've added with a red glow effect.  I've also corrected some of the hard to read ones like FR.


----------



## Gez

AD&D 1&2.

No Diaglo & Dungeon (1974), though.


----------



## PowerWordDumb

Definitely the new set.  No offense, but the old set looks like it was assembled by a bunch of blind nuns who'd never heard of the Internet or D&D.  The newer ones are spiffier and have for the most part the appearance of similarity of design.


----------



## garyh

I really dig the newest set.  _Very _ nice!


----------



## tetsujin28

I don't like the new ones. Then again, I never saw the point to these things, anyways. All they do is slow things down. Is there a way to get rid of them, since I never use them, anyway?


----------



## Doppleganger

THis most recent redo is super! 

The ones I like the most are the dramatic and recognizable logos; like M&M, CoC, and SW.  

Also, the little thematic backgrounds for "news", "movies", "art", etc are really cool too!

If somebody threatened me with bodily harm unless I revealed at least two that I liked the least, I'd have to think about it for a while before finally settling on 3.0/3.5, because the words "dungeons dragons" on those are nearly impossible to read....

Anyway, great job!  The new ones are winning by a landslide vote!  When will they get activated?  Huh? huh? C'mon c'mon!


----------



## Tallok

very very good on the newest set. I'm not wildly enthusiastic about red glow, but that's manageable 
also, M&M is a bit hard to read
But these are colorful and easy to read, I approve


----------



## Morrus

Apart from the D&D icons, I like them!  Not keen on the red glows though.

Michael, feel free to replace the icons.  Make sure you use the same file names for each one, though, otherwise things could get confusing very quickly!


----------



## Michael Morris

Morrus said:
			
		

> Apart from the D&D icons, I like them!  Not keen on the red glows though.
> 
> Michael, feel free to replace the icons.  Make sure you use the same file names for each one, though, otherwise things could get confusing very quickly!




The glow effect was only to highlight the ones I've added - they wouldn't be part of the final icon.

I'll make the switch tonight while things are quiet and put the new ones in the directory.


----------



## Michael Morris

Thomas will have to change them, I don't have access.  Here they are in a zip file.


----------



## Morrus

Eh? You have FTP access to the server. You use it to edit your Dusk site!

[Edit - I'll do it when I get the time, but I'll need to convert some of them to JPGs and rename the files so that they can overwrite the ones on the server, so it may take a while.]


----------



## Michael Morris

Morrus said:
			
		

> Eh?  You have FTP access to the server.  You use it to edit your Dusk site!




The logo's were save by a root account.  Only a user logged in under the root account can modify them, or a program running under the root account.

I *tried* to modify them using FTP access.  Took me 2 hours to match up the file names, then as soon as I started the switch...  Heh heh.

Edit: Tom can change their chmod settings to make it possible for me to switch them, but I wouldn't advise it for security reasons.


----------



## Morrus

But...but... you use the same FTP login as me.  And I can do it - I uploaded the originals in the first place!


----------



## Michael Morris

Morrus said:
			
		

> But...but... you use the same FTP login as me.  And I can do it - I uploaded the originals in the first place!




I'll try again...


----------



## Michael Morris

Ok, done.  I had to delete them first and then reupload them.  one is missing.. hmm.

Got it.  Now to find Poll.

Got it.


----------



## Morrus

Michael_Morris said:
			
		

> Ok, done. I had to delete them first and then reupload them. one is missing.. hmm.
> 
> Got it. Now to find Poll.
> 
> Got it.



Looks good so far.  Some are still showing the old ones, though - Tech, Dungeon, G-Day, Hive, News, OT, Press, PDF, Art, Minis, Meta.

Oh, and "Humor" is spelt "Humour".


----------



## Michael Morris

Morrus said:
			
		

> Looks good so far.  Some are still showing the old ones, though - Tech, Dungeon, G-Day, Hive, News, OT, Press, PDF, Art, Minis, Meta.




Your browser is caching the old ones - hit refresh



> Oh, and "Humor" is spelt "Humour".




Not on this side of the pond 

If you want me to change it though I will


----------



## Morrus

Michael_Morris said:
			
		

> Your browser is caching the old ones - hit refresh
> 
> 
> 
> Not on this side of the pond
> 
> If you want me to change it though I will



It appears to have caused a problem with the display of the icons - each line spills over onto another line.  I presume this is because the icons are bigger.


----------



## Michael Morris

Morrus said:
			
		

> It appears to have caused a problem with the display of the icons - each line spills over onto another line.  I presume this is because the icons are bigger.




Correct.  Nutkinland uses a 6 icon wide setup and I'd advise we switch to the same width if we use these icons (Our default setup is 7 wide)  These icons are the same size as Nutkinland's


----------



## Macbeth

Ooooooh! Look! New Icons!


----------



## Morrus

OK, that sounds good.  How do we go about doing that?


----------



## Michael Morris

Morrus said:
			
		

> OK, that sounds good.  How do we go about doing that?




I don't know, but I'd guess Thomas Heretic does - he set the icons up at NKL.  Him or Topher.


----------



## Morrus

I've set "3.5" to be the default one, but it's a bit gaudy.  Something more subtle would probably be better suited as the default icon.


----------



## Michael Morris

Ok, what just happened...  dnd3.5 logos are all over the place and I didn't do it


----------



## Michael Morris

Check

I'll make up a Generic icon


----------



## Michael Morris

Here's one.

Ok, you found one - I still would recommend mine - black with white text is less obtrustive on a mostly black page.


----------



## Pierce

Jaws said:
			
		

> I think the more logos the better. Yes d20 Modern has its own forum but the logo would be nice to have for story hours and pbp games.




I second (third?) this notion.  Can we get a Modern logo as well?


----------



## tetsujin28

*Blech* I ask, is there any way to just make these things _go away_? My eyes hurt just looking at them.


----------



## Michael Morris

tetsujin28 said:
			
		

> *Blech* I ask, is there any way to just make these things _go away_? My eyes hurt just looking at them.




I think they could be banished on a style by style basis, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Morrus

Got it, Michael - thanks.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

I do have one question on the new set.

Here is the OOC and the IC buttons?


----------



## Michael Morris

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I do have one question on the new set.
> 
> Here is the OOC and the IC buttons?




Aside is the OOC button.  We didn't have an IC button.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Michael_Morris said:
			
		

> Aside is the OOC button.  We didn't have an IC button.



Anyway to make the request for them?


----------



## barsoomcore

Can we have one that says "Wacky" or something like that? I had a heck of a time finding icons that made the slightest bit of sense for my Story Hours, and so used a couple of joke icons -- "Class" and "Feat" -- which I guess is going to break when the new icons roll out.


----------



## barsoomcore

Morrus said:
			
		

> Oh, and "Humor" is spelt "Humour".





			
				Michael_Morris said:
			
		

> Not on this side of the pond



Not on _which_ side of the pond? Careful, there, Yankee. Us Canucks still know how to spell properly, ya know.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> Not on _which_ side of the pond? Careful, there, Yankee. Us Canucks still know how to spell properly, ya know.



Not according to my Microsoft Word.


----------



## HellHound

I just moseyed on down here to META to say the new message tag graphic set looks GREAT.

Fantastic Job.

FANTASTIC.

Especially the NEWS icon. Very Very nice.


----------



## Michael Morris

HellHound said:
			
		

> I just moseyed on down here to META to say the new message tag graphic set looks GREAT.
> 
> Fantastic Job.
> 
> FANTASTIC.
> 
> Especially the NEWS icon. Very Very nice.




Thanks.


----------



## barsoomcore

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Not according to my Microsoft Word.



 Jeez, who ya gonna trust? Microsoft? Or some guy who DMs stewardesses?

I mean, seriously.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> Jeez, who ya gonna trust? Microsoft? Or some guy who DMs stewardesses?



Microsoft.   Now if it was nurses...


----------



## barsoomcore

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Microsoft.   Now if it was nurses...



 Well, you keep on misspelling "colour", then, and I'll keep on DMing stewardesses.

Not saying there's a connection between my spelling skills and my player constituency, of course... Not necessarily. Not that can be empirically proven.

But hey, what have you got to lose?


----------



## Silver Moon

My only problem with the new ones is that too many are black, white and gray.  I prefer the color.


----------



## tetsujin28

Michael_Morris said:
			
		

> I think they could be banished on a style by style basis, but I'm not sure.



That would be nice. I've just always found them unnecessary and cluttering.


----------



## tetsujin28

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> Jeez, who ya gonna trust? Microsoft? Or some guy who DMs stewardesses?
> 
> I mean, seriously.



Stewardesses. Every time.


----------



## LavosBacons

Spiffy. You didn't happen to borrow a few from Something Awful, did you? Or did you and the 'Tax get them from a common source?

I ask only because:

http://forumimages.somethingawful.com/images/icons-topics/icon13-movies.gif
http://forumimages.somethingawful.com/images/icons-topics/icon19-help.gif
http://forumimages.somethingawful.com/images/icons-topics/icon-29-humor.gif
http://forumimages.somethingawful.com/images/icons-topics/icon-40-tech.gif

Hardly a great way to ingratiate myself with the administration with my first post, but curiosity nags.


----------



## Morrus

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Not according to my Microsoft Word. rd



Gotta say, I don't regard Mr. Bill Gates as the custodian of the English language.


----------



## Michael Morris

LavosBacons said:
			
		

> Spiffy. You didn't happen to borrow a few from Something Awful, did you? Or did you and the 'Tax get them from a common source?
> 
> I ask only because:
> 
> http://forumimages.somethingawful.com/images/icons-topics/icon13-movies.gif
> http://forumimages.somethingawful.com/images/icons-topics/icon19-help.gif
> http://forumimages.somethingawful.com/images/icons-topics/icon-29-humor.gif
> http://forumimages.somethingawful.com/images/icons-topics/icon-40-tech.gif
> 
> Hardly a great way to ingratiate myself with the administration with my first post, but curiosity nags.




Those came over from Nutkinland, our sister forum (or red-headed stepchild forum, depending on who you ask  )

I think they are from one of the default button groups for Vbulletin, though I'm not sure


----------



## LavosBacons

Hmm. Didn't realize vBulletin even supported thread tags by default.


----------



## Tallok

Is there some reason that the hivemind tag keeps switching from the new to the old and back? And yes, I've been in one style this whole time


----------



## Michael Morris

Tallok said:
			
		

> Is there some reason that the hivemind tag keeps switching from the new to the old and back? And yes, I've been in one style this whole time




Browser caching.


----------



## Tallok

Michael_Morris said:
			
		

> Browser caching.



 ok thanks,


----------



## Tom Cashel

I'd like a logo that just says BORING.  For threads that deserve it.

(I'm not referring to this one.  This one is a Poll.)


----------



## Dinkeldog

Mostly I like the new one, but there are some old ones I like better:  The old Off Topic, and Ennies, maybe a couple extra.  The new set has a lot of nifties, though.  Good work, MM for getting those together.


----------

